# Lake Wateree Campground



## usc529 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lake Wateree Campground - YouTube


----------



## usc529 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lake Wateree Campground - YouTube


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought it would work, but the video says embedding is disabled, so it doesnt work in the page, still have to click the link to youtube.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

OK what was that video supposed to tell me about the park other than there are some trees, and the campground is crowded?
How about a review of the place, tell us the location, amenities, maybe a link to the Park website?


----------



## ofrod36 (Dec 26, 2015)

Campground are the best to take it all the way to journey. The land is so flat and smooth. Great place.


----------

